# How To Plant Turnips



## Jobe (Mar 5, 2011)

when is the best time to plant turnip greens?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jobe - Thank you for the question.

Typically the best time to plant turnips is in the fall for most locations (in the US). You can plant them in the early spring about 4 - 6 weeks before the last frost date for your area. If you plant them in the fall, sow the seeds about 70 days before the fall frost date for your area.

I have had better luck sowing the seeds in late summer/early fall, then harvest in early winter. I have even allowed them to overwinter some and harvest some throughout the winter. Growing them in the fall tends to have a little sweeter flavor.

If you grow them in early spring, try a fast-maturing variety like 'Tokyo'. For fall, 'Purple Top White Globe' is a great choice.


----------



## Susan_Winter (Apr 25, 2011)

A turnip sprouted little green leaves. I didn't have the heart to throw it away, so I put it in a cup with water and the leaves are really growing, not to mention the roots! So what can I do? Can I plant it? What will happen? Thanks very much!
Susan


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Susan - I'm not really sure what will happen. I've never had that happen personally.

I say plant it and see what happens!


----------



## Susan_Winter (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks! I'll keep you posted!


----------



## renee1 (Jun 8, 2011)

same thing my turnip in the fridge started growing lttle green leaves and musty roots.(kept it too long). I planted it outside and covered it with a dark planter with holes in it. Water it every day and the leaves are really growing well. Can I use these leaves in salads?


----------



## Danyalle (Jun 19, 2011)

I a new gradner!! moved from the west coast of ca to millington tn. a friend gave me a package of turnip greens (seven top) what is seven top?


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Seven Top is a variety of turnip that is grown for their green tops. The root is not very good to eat. Hope this helps!


----------



## Joan1 (Sep 5, 2011)

How much sun light does Turnip need to grow properly?


----------



## Jan_Honea (Aug 17, 2012)

Let me make a suggestion: I have found that a "Salt/Pepper Shaker" will evenly spread those pesky little turnip seeds when sowing! How bout that...


----------

